# Loaching are chewing on my DIY Cave!



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm worried that this might cause a health problem for them. They're Kuhli Loaches and look to be biting and pulling on the silicone part of it. The cave is made of pvc pipe, glass stones, and GE Silicone I Waterproof for Window/Door/Attic/Basement. I spent HOURS on this cave, so I would rather not just ditch it. I could put it in my 10 gal with my betta, but I would have to find something to fill that bare spot in my 25 to make my loaches feel safe.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Silly loaches. Personally, I'd remove it because I wouldn't want to take any chances.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

hahaha.. this is why I love loaches. They do rediculous things. Well that sucks..I think you will have to take it out. They will probably miss it though. Anyway you can "baby proof" it for them.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

*head desk*


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Personally, I'd rather just use the pvc piping and sorta bury it in the sand or gravel. They'll enjoy the surreal hiding zone.


----------

